# Howdy from Texas!



## Addie

My name is Jamie, and I received my first Kindle (K2) in April. It was a little birthday present I got for myself.  And it arrived just in time for me to download a ton of books and take it with me for my five week vacay to Korea. It's exactly what I wanted. I'm in love (with no plans to get the DX).
I didn't have a case, though. The one I wanted (the M-Edge with the stand) would have arrived while I was out of the country, so I decided against getting it. Instead, I used a Coach purse bag (the flimsy cloth bag that holds the Coach purse). It worked fine against scratches, but I just couldn't bump it against anything for fear of breaking it. Very stressful.

So now I've decided against the M-Edge all together and am debating between the Mivizu in the red croc or the purple Noreve. Good thing I don't have any other trips I have to take for a while! This could take some time.  

As far as favourite books, I love classical books. Russian authors are a favourite of mine. I also love reading about theoretical physics (for the pedestrian). Michio Kaku is really good with that and Neil deGrasse Tyson's books are fantastic. I also enjoyed Mitch Albom's books, well the three that I read I enjoyed. That surprised me as I usually don't enjoy the current popular books.
An example of that: I'm not a fan of Dan Brown or James Patterson (tried and hated).

What else? Oh, I'm 24. I suppose that's all.  I love this forum, and I can't believe it's taken me this long to find it!


----------



## chilady1

Welcome Addie, I am pretty new to this forum as well.  Good luck with deciding on a cover, it can be difficult given all the choices, believe me I know.  The more you use the Kindle the more you will love it.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the welcome! It's so hard. I love and hate that there are so many choices. Now I can't decide if I want to get a skin with a case or a skin with a cover or just a cover ... this is definitely going to take forever.


----------



## JetJammer

Welcome Jamie!  

Pull up a chair and make yourself at home.


----------



## Addie

Thanks! I better get one of those really comfortable chairs. I have a feeling I'll be here for a while.


----------



## intinst

Greetings and welcome, Jaime! Have you seen our area The Book Corner? That's where you will find books Recommended by our Members and also this thread,additional sites for Book Lovers. We also have the Book Bazaar, where member authors post about their books and other things about the writing game. It is also where you wil find Bargain Books and Free Books! 
Glad you found us!


----------



## Addie

Thanks for all the helpful links! Why do I get the feeling you're trying to have me glued to my laptop all day?   I'll definitely check all those out. Just like everyone else here, I'm a bookworm.


----------



## Kind

Hey,

Welcome to the boards. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Anju 

Hi Jamie - nice to have you here.  Intinst is our bestest "enabler" be sure and listen to his advise, you won't go wrong  

What part of Texas are you from?  We have quite a few folks from all over the Great State


----------



## Addie

Hi! Thanks for the welcome!

I'm already deep in book review after book review after book review! It's a sickness.

I'm living in San Antonio. I travel to Austin a lot, though. Can't get enough of that city!


----------



## drenee

Hi Jamie,
Welcome to the Boards.  
Looking forward to more of your posts.
deb


----------



## Addie

Hi! Thanks! I'll make sure to not stir up any controversy!


----------



## Angela

Howdy Jamie from a fellow Texan! Great to have you here at KB!


----------



## Addie

Thanks! I'm really loving this forum everyone is so friendly and there is so much information to look through. As if my Kindle addiction wasn't bad enough!


----------



## crca56

welcome aboard addielove. i lived in san antonio for 10 years til i married a dallas boy 36 years ago and made the trek north. (for a native south mississippian, then san antonian, dallas is way north lol) i still miss the little red barn and mi tierra though.  i think you will enjoy it here, the natives are friendly.


----------



## Bren S.

Hi there 
Glad you found the boards.I am sure you will love it here as much as the rest of us do


----------



## Addie

Hi! Thanks! I'm already loving this board. I've learned so much already! And it's nice to have people as obsessed with their Kindle as I am with mine. 



crca56 said:


> welcome aboard addielove. i lived in san antonio for 10 years til i married a dallas boy 36 years ago and made the trek north. (for a native south mississippian, then san antonian, dallas is way north lol) i still miss the little red barn and mi tierra though. i think you will enjoy it here, the natives are friendly.


I love Dallas ... except when it comes to the traffic.  The lack of traffic is one of the things I really love about San Antonio ... and the fantastic food. Yum.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

AddieLove said:


> Hi! Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I'm already deep in book review after book review after book review! It's a sickness.
> 
> I'm living in San Antonio. I travel to Austin a lot, though. Can't get enough of that city!


Howdy from Houston! lots of great people on here even a few authors form Texas, Brassman and Brendan Carroll have both mentioned on here that they are alos from Texas... maybe more! Welcome!


----------



## Addie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Howdy from Houston! lots of great people on here even a few authors form Texas, Brassman and Brendan Carroll have both mentioned on here that they are alos from Texas... maybe more! Welcome!


Hi! Houston is a great city. I love visiting. Thanks so much for the welcome!


----------



## koolmnbv

Hey there welcome to KB's! I'm also 24 and a fellow texan, I live right outside of San Antonio. 

Glad to cya here!


----------



## Addie

koolmnbv said:


> Hey there welcome to KB's! I'm also 24 and a fellow texan, I live right outside of San Antonio.
> 
> Glad to cya here!


Hi! I was born in San Antonio, but I actually grew up in Bulverde and then moved back to San Antonio right before high school and then moved to Austin for college and then to Oklahoma City for work. But I missed Texas so much, so I just had to move back! I never realized how great the area was until I was without Schlitterbahn and Fiesta Texas and Sea World and the Riverwalk and everything else. 
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## koolmnbv

AddieLove said:


> Hi! I was born in San Antonio, but I actually grew up in Bulverde and then moved back to San Antonio right before high school and then moved to Austin for college and then to Oklahoma City for work. But I missed Texas so much, so I just had to move back! I never realized how great the area was until I was without Schlitterbahn and Fiesta Texas and Sea World and the Riverwalk and everything else.
> Thanks for the welcome!


We Live in Fair Oaks Ranch (tiny) near Boerne. Right outside of San Antonio, and about 7mins from Fiesta Texas. Austin is amazing!!! We lived there for a few years before we moved here. Austin is like a different world when you compare it with other Texas cities. Glad you are back in the area and loving it, and glad you joined KB...Cya around the boards,or town!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Angela said:


> Howdy Jamie from a fellow Texan! Great to have you here at KB!


Angela, I was looking at old threads to make sure I would not be duplicating an existing thread and I noticed you are from Kingwood... I am right down the street... Summerwood! Do ya know the place?


----------



## Kathy

Welcome from a transplanted Texan. Have lots of family in Texas. Glad you could join us.


----------



## Jeff

Welcome, Jamie, from another Texan. I've lived in Dallas, El Paso, San Antonio, Waco and now in McGregor.


----------



## Addie

Kathy said:


> Welcome from a transplanted Texan. Have lots of family in Texas. Glad you could join us.


Thanks for the welcome!



Jeff said:


> Welcome, Jamie, from another Texan. I've lived in Dallas, El Paso, San Antonio, Waco and now in McGregor.


Wow. You're much more of a Texan than me! You beat me by three Texas cities. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Howdy from Texas also a big "Howdy" to all my fellow Texans,either real or imagined,stay safe and God Bless Texas! have a GOOD WEEK  VW


----------



## Addie

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Howdy from Texas also a big "Howdy" to all my fellow Texans,either real or imagined,stay safe and God Bless Texas! have a GOOD WEEK VW


Hope you have a great and safe week, too


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Howdy Jamie! Is it as hot where you are? We are looking at 100+ temps at least until July 4th. Hope you are all safe and have a/c! I live in Houston. Jamie hope you find everything you need on here and if you can't someone on here will direct you in the right direction. Be sure to go to Not Quite Kindle and do the 25 Random things, and check out Book Bazaar where all the authors on here go to chitty-chat with one another about their progress, they don't even mind if we add something here or there. So enjoy! Hope all you folks reading this are safe and cool.


----------



## Addie

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Howdy Jamie! Is it as hot where you are? We are looking at 100+ temps at least until July 4th. Hope you are all safe and have a/c! I live in Houston. Jamie hope you find everything you need on here and if you can't someone on here will direct you in the right direction. Be sure to go to Not Quite Kindle and do the 25 Random things, and check out Book Bazaar where all the authors on here go to chitty-chat with one another about their progress, they don't even mind if we add something here or there. So enjoy! Hope all you folks reading this are safe and cool.


Oh my God it is so hot here. I'm actually in Dallas visiting for a friend's bridal shower right now and it's still bad, although less humid than San Antonio. I suppose you're used to the humidity in Houston. I actually don't mind the heat that much; I just like to complain about it. 
The cold is what makes me run away and hide, but I guess that's what I get for living in Texas my whole life.

Thanks for all the suggestions! I hope your a/c is working full blast and you manage to stay out of the heat (unless you're going to the ocean)!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, a great big Howdy to you, little Addielove!   I've been on here for awhile looking around, seeing what I can get into.  Just ran across your thread.  I was born and raised not far from Houston... hot, humid, stormy... mosquitos... a whoooooole nother country.  Yeppers, I'm a native Texican and all in favor of becoming a Republic again.  Remember the Alamo... (that's a shameless shout out to your town).  Welcome to town pardner.  Brendan
PS:  I don't like Dan Brown either.  Ha! Ha!


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, a great big Howdy to you, little Addielove!  I've been on here for awhile looking around, seeing what I can get into. Just ran across your thread. I was born and raised not far from Houston... hot, humid, stormy... mosquitos... a whoooooole nother country. Yeppers, I'm a native Texican and all in favor of becoming a Republic again. Remember the Alamo... (that's a shameless shout out to your town). Welcome to town pardner. Brendan


I don't mind the humidity, but I absolutely hate the mosquitoes--especially ever since I was chased by a swarm of them when I was younger because I thought stagnant water would be fun. Go figure. 



Brendan Carroll said:


> PS: I don't like Dan Brown either. Ha! Ha!


Want to be best friends? LOL 
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> I don't mind the humidity, but I absolutely hate the mosquitoes--especially ever since I was chased by a swarm of them when I was younger because I thought stagnant water would be fun. Go figure.
> 
> Want to be best friends? LOL
> Thanks for the welcome!


That's probably hard for some people to believe, but when I was in Junior High, I had to ride the bus to school and my cousins and I had to walk a few hundred yards to the bus stop. Sometimes we had to run around and around in circles until the bus got there and each of us had little clouds of the


Spoiler



bloodsuckers


 chasing us, but we were healthy!  And if that was not bad enough, we also sometimes had alligators up to 7 feet long in our driveway sunning themselves. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> That's probably hard for some people to believe, but when I was in Junior High, I had to ride the bus to school and my cousins and I had to walk a few hundred yards to the bus stop. Sometimes we had to run around and around in circles until the bus got there and each of us had little clouds of the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bloodsuckers
> 
> 
> chasing us, but we were healthy!  And if that was not bad enough, we also sometimes had alligators up to 7 feet long in our driveway sunning themselves. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!


Okay, you win the scary childhood and nature award.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> Okay, you win the scary childhood and nature award.


Great! Now, if I could just get my leg back from that


Spoiler



dadblasted


 alligator!


----------



## Addie

LOL


----------



## koolmnbv

Brendan Carroll said:


> Yeppers, I'm a native Texican and all in favor of becoming a Republic again. Remember the Alamo... (that's a shameless shout out to your town). Welcome to town pardner. Brendan


What ever made you leave??


----------



## Brenda Carroll

koolmnbv said:


> What ever made you leave??


Well, I had to leave when I joined up with the Navy, but I came back and have been around these parts ever since. I once had aspirations of becoming an Aussie until I read about some spiders they have down there that can jump eight feet and bite right through a leather boot.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, AddieLove, I just remembered that I saw in your initial post that you liked Michio Kaku, the physicist and I just saw that there is a new program coming on tonight at 8:00 PM our time and goes til 11:00 PM with Michio as the host. It's called _Sci-Q Sunday_. It was your mention of him and the fact that you are a Texan that made me post to you originally. I'm a big fan of his and all those things you mentioned though I can't say I can roll off those other names so easily. I thought I was the only person in the world that lists astro-physics, quantum physics, nuclear physics and genetics as hobbies. Ha!  It was my complete lack of mathematical abilities that kept me from pursuing one of the purer sciences in college, but I still love to read about it all. Hope you catch the show. Brendan. PS: Its on the Science Channel


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, AddieLove, I just remembered that I saw in your initial post that you liked Michio Kaku, the physicist and I just saw that there is a new program coming on tonight at 8:00 PM our time and goes til 11:00 PM with Michio as the host. It's called _Sci-Q Sunday_. It was your mention of him and the fact that you are a Texan that made me post to you originally. I'm a big fan of his and all those things you mentioned though I can't say I can roll off those other names so easily. I thought I was the only person in the world that lists astro-physics, quantum physics, nuclear physics and genetics as hobbies. Ha!  It was my complete lack of mathematical abilities that kept me from pursuing one of the purer sciences in college, but I still love to read about it all. Hope you catch the show. Brendan. PS: Its on the Science Channel


I love Sci-Q Sunday! Ummm ... let's pretend I didn't say that ... or just keep that between us. 
I totally missed it, though. Dang it! I just got back from Dallas. Good thing the Science Channel shows the reruns so often! Do you remember the name of the show? They call the event Sci-Q Sunday, but it's a new topic every Sunday that he hosts.

I love space and parallel universes and all that other crazy stuff. I can't say I understand it all or that I'm in the know at all, but I love reading about it and pretending I do.  Michio Kaku does such a great job of dumbing it down, which I endlessly appreciate.

Are we subconsciously stalking each other? I just realized you're the author of the series I was told to read because me and one of your characters have the same fears: rats and anything touching our necks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> Are we subconsciously stalking each other? I just realized you're the author of the series I was told to read because me and one of your characters have the same fears: rats and anything touching our necks.


I don't remember the name of it, but it looked familiar like maybey they are repackaging some old shows, but that's OK, every time I watch them I learn something new. No, I didn't know about the phobia thing. Wierd. But it's just really rare to find someone non-scientific in background as far as not being a nuclear physicist who is interested in the subject and that makes it hard to find anyone willing to discuss it. I always laugh at myself when I suddenly come out with some Michio Kaku stuff in the middle of a conversation and everyone looks at me like I'm a purple Venusian with a nose ring. I mean like: "Hey, did you hear? Michael Jackson died!" and I say "I wonder if he was aware of the fact that the current theories of parallel universes could mean that he was living different lives on different worlds in an infinite number of parallel universes and that somewhere, he might still be singing 'Thriller' on MTV?" Yeah, I get stares for that.


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> I don't remember the name of it, but it looked familiar like maybey they are repackaging some old shows, but that's OK, every time I watch them I learn something new. No, I didn't know about the phobia thing. Wierd. But it's just really rare to find someone non-scientific in background as far as not being a nuclear physicist who is interested in the subject and that makes it hard to find anyone willing to discuss it. I always laugh at myself when I suddenly come out with some Michio Kaku stuff in the middle of a conversation and everyone looks at me like I'm a purple Venusian with a nose ring. I mean like: "Hey, did you hear? Michael Jackson died!" and I say "I wonder if he was aware of the fact that the current theories of parallel universes could mean that he was living different lives on different worlds in an infinite number of parallel universes and that somewhere, he might still be singing 'Thriller' on MTV?" Yeah, I get stares for that.


I'm probably a little quieter with my parallel universe thinking.  I definitely think about that stuff, but for the most part I don't tell anyone. I just mull it over and think how cool it is.
I like discussing theoretical physics (base-level stuff, of course) but I only found one other person to discuss it with and we don't talk anymore because he was my friend's boyfriend and they broke up (so inconsiderate of my feelings )

Uhh ... and I also like college football (just in case someone else is reading this who thinks we're weird, they can maybe relate to that statement).


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> I'm probably a little quieter with my parallel universe thinking.  I definitely think about that stuff, but for the most part I don't tell anyone. I just mull it over and think how cool it is.
> I like discussing theoretical physics (base-level stuff, of course) but I only found one other person to discuss it with and we don't talk anymore because he was my friend's boyfriend and they broke up (so inconsiderate of my feelings )
> 
> Uhh ... and I also like college football (just in case someone else is reading this who thinks we're weird, they can maybe relate to that statement).


Yeah, I hear you. I'm a Dallas fan and Texas Tech, of course! Go, Red Raiders! Yeah. I wonder if we can ever get a football to go faster than the speed of light? Or maybe get the running back to the goal line _before_ the ball is even thrown? I say that it's possible. LOL


----------



## kevindorsey

Welcome to the board, Mr. Texas ranger!


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I'm a Dallas fan and Texas Tech, of course! Go, Red Raiders! Yeah. I wonder if we can ever get a football to go faster than the speed of light? Or maybe get the running back to the goal line _before_ the ball is even thrown? I say that it's possible. LOL


OR get Texas to win the National Championship (or even get there) without Vince?
I guess I might have to stick with the football going faster than the speed of light. lol


----------



## Addie

kevindorsey said:


> Welcome to the board, Mr. Texas ranger!


If only I were as cool as Chuch Norris.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> If only I were as cool as Chuch Norris.


I had honor of meeting a few Texas Rangers in my line of work and I have to admit that they were impressive with their western cut suits and big hats. Neat, but I didn't tell them, of course. I do know that, had I gone into law enforcement, I would have set my sights on becoming a Texas Ranger because I truly believe that they are the top of the heap!


----------



## cheerio

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> I had honor of meeting a few Texas Rangers in my line of work and I have to admit that they were impressive with their western cut suits and big hats. Neat, but I didn't tell them, of course. I do know that, had I gone into law enforcement, I would have set my sights on becoming a Texas Ranger because I truly believe that they are the top of the heap!


And those are the guys you just don't want to mess with. 



cheerio said:


> welcome and enjoy


Thanks!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Jamie, ever been to Kemah?


----------



## Addie

I've never stayed in Kemah. I've been to Galveston, but I think that's as close as I've gotten. That almost kind of counts, right? Okay, probably not. 
Why do you ask? Are you from Kemah?


----------



## Kathy

Kemah has really changed over the years. My Grandparents lived in Bacliff right by Kemah for many years. We used to visit her and go crabbing on the piers.


----------



## Addie

Hopefully it's a good change?

I haven't been to Galveston in over 15 years, but now thinking about it, I want to go back soon. Maybe I should stay in Kemah? If the change is a good one.

Crabbing on the piers sounds fun! Although, I'd probably feel bad for the crabs ... or scream. Either one.


----------



## Kathy

It is a nice change. They have rides and a lot of resturants there. There are also a lot of different shops to browse through. It is a fun family outing. I think they have a bread and breakfast there, but I am not sure of the pricing. My Sister and Children live in the area and we go down when I'm there visiting.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Kathy said:


> It is a nice change. They have rides and a lot of resturants there. There are also a lot of different shops to browse through. It is a fun family outing. I think they have a bread and breakfast there, but I am not sure of the pricing. My Sister and Children live in the area and we go down when I'm there visiting.


Hey, I used to go crabbing when I was a kid and would chase everyone around with the crabs until I got in trouble. The trick is to hold them by putting your thumb sorta under their bodies and your fingers on top of their backs, REMEMBER! Always do this from the rear. They can't reach around and pinch you that way. You can always scream and shake them off your line or throw them back. These days I just eat my crabs stuffed at Red Lobster or Long John Silver's or other restaurants. Too hot on the beach and too much trouble trying to eat them from the shells. Lazy! That's me.  But Kemah is nice... in the winter.


----------



## Addie

Kathy said:


> It is a nice change. They have rides and a lot of resturants there. There are also a lot of different shops to browse through. It is a fun family outing. I think they have a bread and breakfast there, but I am not sure of the pricing. My Sister and Children live in the area and we go down when I'm there visiting.


That sounds like a nice, relaxing time. PLUS, it'll save me money since it's still in the state. Although, saying it's still in the state of Texas doesn't mean much, I guess, since it takes eight billion years to drive through.



Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, I used to go crabbing when I was a kid and would chase everyone around with the crabs until I got in trouble. The trick is to hold them by putting your thumb sorta under their bodies and your fingers on top of their backs, REMEMBER! Always do this from the rear. They can't reach around and pinch you that way. You can always scream and shake them off your line or throw them back. These days I just eat my crabs stuffed at Red Lobster or Long John Silver's or other restaurants. Too hot on the beach and too much trouble trying to eat them from the shells. Lazy! That's me.  But Kemah is nice... in the winter.


I think I'll do the screaming option.
BUT it's not as fun in the winter if you want to go swimming ... oh, what am I saying. I wouldn't be surprised if it is still 90 in December.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> That sounds like a nice, relaxing time. PLUS, it'll save me money since it's still in the state. Although, saying it's still in the state of Texas doesn't mean much, I guess, since it takes eight billion years to drive through.
> 
> I think I'll do the screaming option.
> BUT it's not as fun in the winter if you want to go swimming ... oh, what am I saying. I wouldn't be surprised if it is still 90 in December.


It's not eight billion years long if you are traveling C=Speed of Light!  It's only four billion. And yes it is quite often 90 degrees in December down there. I don't go swimming at the beach anymore. Not since Greenpeace tried to push me back in the water and nearly drown me.


----------



## Addie

Well, it taught you not to dump your nuclear waste into the ocean, didn't it?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> Well, it taught you not to dump your nuclear waste into the ocean, didn't it?


But where am I going to store 76.8 billion gallons of boiling hot, irradiated water? I know... a salt dome. Salt won't melt, will it?  Well, duh! Of course not.


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> But where am I going to store 76.8 billion gallons of boiling hot, irradiated water? I know... a salt dome. Salt won't melt, will it?  Well, duh! Of course not.


OR the moon.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> OR the moon.


Now you know that the moon is made of cheese and all that hot water would turn it into queso dip and the next thing you know, aliens with gigantic, free-floating corn chips would be destroying our nearest celestial neighbor. The horror!! The horror!! (Why don't we write a book about it, eh? )


----------



## Addie

That sounds delicious. We should write a book about it and at the very end, put a recipe for queso.


----------



## Amsee

Hi all..I am from LA!


----------



## Addie

Hi! Welcome to the boards. I've never been to LA, but I have been to Huntington Beach. LOVE the weather there.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

AddieLove said:


> That sounds delicious. We should write a book about it and at the very end, put a recipe for queso.


I have a great recipe for queso that I got from a


Spoiler



convicted murderer


. It's killer!


----------



## Addie

Brendan Carroll said:


> I have a great recipe for queso that I got from a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> convicted murderer
> 
> 
> . It's killer!


Hmm ... I'll probably let you keep that recipe. lol


----------

